# Capsicum



## ronaldlees (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anyone know about the status of Capsicum as it relates to the Chromium port?


----------



## rusty (Jan 26, 2014)

Saw this in the quarterly report - http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 77085.html



> Capsicum and Casper
> 
> URL: http://freebsdfoundation.blogspot.com/2 ... sicum.html
> 
> ...



I thought this sandboxing method for Solaris was neat - https://blogs.oracle.com/gfaden/entry/a ... sandboxing
I wonder if it's possible to achieve something similar with FreeBSD?


----------

